# Rear wiring on Swift Kontiki



## snoopy5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Guys

New to the forum but have seen a lot of interesting things.

Perhaps someone could point me in the right direction.

I have a Swift Kontiki 640 (1999) and want to add an audible reversing alarm but I am having problems getting into the reversing light and tail lights. How do I access the wiring loom ?

Any help much appreciated


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I understand that legally only GOODS vehicles are permitted to use an audible reversing alarm and that any such alarm must have a system to automatically silence it during late night and early morning hours.
Having said that, there are loads of reversing light bulbs sold with an alarm built in so why not get one of those so you only need to change the bulb?


----------



## snoopy5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Gaspode


I have already bought one. It does have the function to switch off when the tail lights are on, so during the night


Have never seen anything to say they are only legal on LGVvehicles. Will check it out.


thank you


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think the relevant legislation is Regulation 99 Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986, which states:

No person shall sound or cause or permit to be sounded on a road a reversing alarm or a boarding aid alarm unless it is fitted to:


a goods vehicle having a maximum gross weight not less than 2000kg,
a bus,
engineering plant, a refuse vehicle or a works truck.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On some of those, not sure what year, there was a socket in the loom that was for a tow bar, maybe that could be used if fitted.The offside behind the light unit if I remember correctly. 

cabby


----------

